
Rust “protocol builder” spike, could do with some feedback - miraculix
Heya,<p>I&#x27;m working on a couple of macros and default implementations for a protocol builder which I wanna use for a server I&#x27;m working on. It&#x27;s currently all a bit spiky and hacky, but getting there<p>the main.rs in src shows how I&#x27;m intending to use it, would be great to get some input on what needs improvement and how<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;chsitter&#x2F;protobuilder.rs
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off submitting the link
and then adding your text as a comment to the thread.

